# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Lane Entrance set removal

## tafster

Trying to replace the Lane entrance set but can't work out how to get the old one off. I can remove the inside knob but can't get the shroud off the inside. There are no securing screws and the shroud doesn't want twist off. There is a small slot on the left side of the shroud but I can't work out what is required. Any suggestions?

----------


## nww1969

My Lane have screws, any chance of a pic.

----------


## TermiMonster

You should be able to use a fine flat head screw driver to push into that slot, allowing you to pull the shroud off....maybe :Sneaktongue: 
TM

----------


## john0

yep, flat blade screwdriver and pop it off, if your intending on throwing it away after no need to be gentle.

----------


## tafster

It's not popping! Destroying is more the description. I've attached a photo. The new Lane has screws

----------


## john0

HaHa yeah they can be tricky sometimes, your taking the knob off first right?? if so keep on prying, i have had one before that the owner had glued on as it kept popping off. had to totally destroy that sucker.......which may be what you need to do. 
somethings gotta give eventually, hopefully not the door.  :Tongue:

----------


## Naf

Should have something like this on the knob, push a flat screwdriver in and pull the knob off (the door I mean)  :Biggrin:

----------


## chipps

And keep your holding hand safe, managed to take a chunk outa my finger when the driver slipped.

----------

